# [OFF] Crise Gentoo... Où ça?

## kwenspc

Titre de slashdot

http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/03/12/1154242.shtml

Bon le turnover est important, d'accord. De là à conclure qu'il ya une crise... J'en doute. Le fait que Robbins vienne et s'en aille ne m'étonne pas outre mesure pour peu qu'on connaisse un minimum le caractère du bonhomme.

[edit]

Suite au commentaire d'Anigel, je voudrais préciser que la phrase du dessus n'est pas une pique envers le créateur de Gentoo, bien au contraire. (à ne pas prendre de travers donc ^^). 

[/edit]

De mon point de vue simple utilisateur (je ne contribue pas en developpant pour Gentoo) il me semble avoir déjà ouï dire que le projet rassemblait enormément de dev et que ça devenait de plus en plus difficile de gérer le tout. Donc ce turnover ne serait qu'une conséquence indirecte d'une gestion "du personnel" non adapté au nombre actuel? (j'en sais rien hein, c'est ce que je me demande, hypothèque etc...)

Quelqu'un pourrait nous éclairer sur la situation? (dev, moderateur, ...)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

J'ai vu ça aussi ce matin. Bon, en lisant un peu les réactions sur /. on se demande si c'était pas un vieux troll bien poilu quand même.

----------

## CryoGen

Bah vu ce qui c'est passer sur #gentoofr et sur irc en général, vu ce qui se passe avec certains devels... je pense qu'il y a effectivement un problème   :Laughing: 

Enfin bon, avec un peu de chance tout ca va ce calmer  :Smile:  (j'espère que ca ne dérapera pas jusqu'au fork :/)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ha ben merde alors, je devrais traîner un peu plus souvent sur irc moi alors.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Bah pas besoin d'aller sur IRC, sur le planet c'est quand même pas rare que les devs se plaignent des guéguerres inter-devs.

----------

## kwenspc

Pour une analyse du problème ça serait chouette d'avoir une sorte d'arbre de hirérarchie des devs et de leurs reponsabilités. 

Quel est le contenu des "gue-guerre" inter-devs? (qualité du code, concéption, nouvelle fonction, choix technique...?)

Les personnes en droit d'exercer une autorité "salvatrice" (qui ferait taire tout troll inter-devs, et débat stériles) font leur boulot? (sauf si y en a pas ...)

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour ceux que cela intéresse voilà un commentaire issu en "une" de la dernière parution de DistroWatch Weekly.

Il y avait hier, une longue critique acerbe de la qualité journalistique de ce commentaire par un développeur Gentoo qui a profité de l'espace "commentaires des lecteurs". Je ne sais pas comment accéder à cette réaction aujourd'hui.

Que tout ceci relève du troll ou de la véritable crise institutionnelle, l'énergie qui a été et va être dépensé à se chamailler pourrait servir à coder...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : J'ai trouvé comment accéder aux commentaires des lecteurs. Voilà le lien. Les réactions du développeur Gentoo (nightmorph) criant au travail journalistique digne d'un tabloïd, sont numérotés 2 et 11.Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Mar 13, 2007 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

Voici le lien Magic_Banana : ici

EDIT : j'aime le commentaire  98

----------

## _Seth_

mouais, encore une news foireuse de DW... c'est pas la première fois qu'ils publient un article dans la DWN sur les problèmes de Gentoo. J'ai la flemme de cherché mais j'ai déjà lu (et posté sur ce forum) un lien vers un article de la DWN qui annoncait la fin de Gentoo : rien que ça ! A priori, ils ont une dent contre notre distrib, aucune idée du pourquoi.

Sinon, vous pouvez allez jeter un coup d'oeil aux commentaires qui ont suivi la parution de cette DWN, la réponse de Nightmorph est éloquente.

EDIT:grillé

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Effectivement, on a assisté il y a peu à de gros remous. Des remous qui ne sont hélas plus des cas isolés, mais qui tendent à se généraliser. Je connais mal les relations entre les différents développeurs (en tant que personnes / humains), et je ne me risquerai pas à spéculer là-dessus, en revanche j'ai pu constater quelques dysfonctionnements révélateurs d'une situation dangereuse...

D'abord, il est devenu courant que certains ex-développeurs viennent mettre leur grain de sel sur -dev. Ce qui, à mon sens, devrait être mieux encadré. D'autant plus quand ces personnes donnent leur avis en employant des termes qui relèvent davantage de la diffamation que du commentaire constructif. On a beau avoir été un développeur sérieux, talentueux, critiquer aussi ouvertement le travail des gens qui sont restés est tout simplement inadmissible.

Et le second problème découle directement du premier : alors que ça devrait être inadmissible, de nombreux dévs semblent se prêter à des débats internes sur qui devrait faire quoi, qui a le droit de, etc... Une sorte de présidentielle interne à Gentoo dans laquelle rien n'avance. Je crois fermement qu'il faut parfois avoir le courage de perndre des décisions unilatérales, pour le bien de la majorité. Ceci n'engage que moi, bien évidemment. Et donc, pour que ce soit bien clair : oui, je serai très favorable à clore le bec une fois pour toutes aux gens partis de l'organisation Gentoo mais qui continuent à y semer le trouble. Le départ de Daniel Robbins de l'équipe de dev est à mon avis une grande perte... Mais ce départ reste encore de bien peu d'importance si je le compare à celui de Diego Petteno, qui maintenait, excusez du peu, pam, kde, et alsa. Maintenant sachez que c'est la même personne qui est à l'origine du découragement de ces 2 développeurs, et que cette personne ne fait plus partie de Gentoo depuis un moment.

Bref, à mon avis, Gentoo est devenue, à son apogée, une distrib qui comptait de nombreux dévelopeurs talentueux, et qui a donc construit une organisation bien ficelée pour gérer tout ce beau monde. Aujourd'hui cette organisation est devenue trop lourde, et provoque des diffultés à gérer les problèmes qu'elle était sensée éviter. Il ne reste, je pense, que 2 solutions, à brève échéance (dans l'année qui vient) : régler le problème en ré-organisant tout ça depuis la base, avec une structure bien moins pyramidale (trop d'étages actuellement), ou bien quitter le navire. Nombreux sont les dévs qui ont fait ce choix ces derniers temps. Et j'en discutais encore dimanche avec un dev français : ce n'est visiblement pas terminé. Certains m'ont répondu récemment, sur ce sujet, que tout ça importait peu, que la base de développeurs grossissait quand même. Je ne suis pas convaincu du tout que le "plus" soit l'ami du "mieux"... L'avenir dira si je me trompe ou pas.

----------

## anigel

J'allais oublier le principal : que ce soit bien clair, ce thread a sa place ici, mais je ne tolèrerai aucun début de commencement de dénigrement, qu'il s'agisse de Daniel Robbins, ou d'autres protagonistes de cette affaire. Il s'agit dans tous les cas de gens qui ont beaucoup donné pour Gentoo, et personne ici n'a vocation à les critiquer. A bon entendeur...

----------

## Gaug

Merci Anigel de c'est information qui nous donne l'heure juste sur la situation et j'espère que cette tempête vas se calmé 

pour le bien être de notre communauté.

----------

## _droop_

Joli message anigel.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais ce départ reste encore de bien peu d'importance si je le compare à celui de Diego Petteno, qui maintenait, excusez du peu, pam, kde, et alsa. Maintenant sachez que c'est la même personne qui est à l'origine du découragement de ces 2 développeurs, et que cette personne ne fait plus partie de Gentoo depuis un moment.

 

Il y a un peu plus de détails sur le blog de flameeyes.

----------

## kwenspc

Si je comprends bien ton post anigel, pour le moment personne n'est en mesure de prendre (ou ne veut prendre) de décision pour stopper ces débats stériles? (cause du départ de bons éléments. Les remplacer par du nombre n'ameliorera pas forcément, en effet, la situation)

Il n'y a donc personne qui puisse dire stop, ordonner une ligne de conduite, faire taire tout ce batage inutile? 

Dans ce cas, oui il y a bel et bien une crise.

----------

## anigel

Disons que cette crise de plus semble quand même avoir provoqué une prise de conscience. Ceux qui lisent -dev pourront voir que les choses avancent. Après, personne ne peut prévoir l'avenir  :Wink: ...

----------

## Temet

Oh My God!!!!!!!!!

Diego a laché l'affaire o_O''''

T'ain mais c'est une cata ça o_O'.

(j'ai été pris ces derniers temps, j'ai pas trop le temps de lire les planet)

----------

## d2_racing

 *Anigel wrote:*   

> Disons que cette crise de plus semble quand même avoir provoqué une prise de conscience. Ceux qui lisent -dev pourront voir que les choses avancent. Après, personne ne peut prévoir l'avenir ...
> 
> 

 

Sans être hors sujet, est-ce que ça peut expliquer le retard du liveCD 2007.0 et le minimal CD aussi.

J'espère juste que ça va rentrer dans l'ordre, car j'ai tellement appris en utilisant Gentoo et j'aimerais bien continuer à utiliser un système aussi performant et surtout continuer à apprendre  :Smile: 

Gentoo avant tout, c'est une distribution éducative, car on doit travailler pour faire fonctionner quelque chose  :Smile: 

Je suis pas développeur, mais j'essai d'aider le plus possible les personnes sur le forum en Français et en Anglais,car il y a tellement de monde qui m'ont aidés, c'est la moindre des choses que je redonne à la communauté.

[OFF]

Enfin,c'est la première distribution Linux qui me permet d'aider du monde sur un forum.

2 ans avec la même distribution, c'est du jamais vue dans mon cas  :Smile: 

[/OFF]

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais ce départ reste encore de bien peu d'importance si je le compare à celui de Diego Petteno, qui maintenait, excusez du peu, pam, kde, et alsa.

 

Et c'est aussi la personne qui a lancé le projet Gentoo/FreeBSD

Ça m'a beaucoup attristé son départ, c'était un excellent dev.

Effectivement quand on lit la ML -dev, on voit souvent (trop souvent) ces flamewars et trolls entre devs, ça devient lourd et ça donne bien l'impression qu'il y a un manque d'organisation maintenant, il faudrait revoir tout ça.

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Effectivement quand on lit la ML -dev, on voit souvent (trop souvent) ces flamewars et trolls entre devs, ça devient lourd et ça donne bien l'impression qu'il y a un manque d'organisation maintenant, il faudrait revoir tout ça.

 

Qui a dit "on dirait #ubuntu-fr ! "    :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

XD   :Arrow:  [EXIT]

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Sans être hors sujet, est-ce que ça peut expliquer le retard du liveCD 2007.0 et le minimal CD aussi.

 

Ca n'a pas grand rapport, non. Le temps pris pour se battre comme des chiffoniers est certes du temps perdu, mais il n'a d'incidence que sur les quelques heures de vie du troll. Donc non, je ne crois pas.

Il y a eu très récemment une question de ce type sur -dev, mais Chris Gianelloni(le responsable du projet Releng) s'est exprimé très clairement : pas assez de monde pour faire le boulot et assurer la qualité = livraison en retard (je schématise *fortement*, et vous invite à lire son intervention directement).

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oh, ça fait un bon moment que je suis sur Gentoo et n'ai jamais fait attention à Planet et aux mailing lists (et encore moins l'IRC, j'ai pas trop de temps, je chatte pas). Comme Gentoo m'intéresse, je vais jeter un oeil à ces sources d'informations "inside". Merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

Sinon, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un sentiment général d'essouflement au niveau de l'Open Source, du moins c'est ce que la "presse" internet semble vouloir véhiculer comme message. Des développeurs vétérans qui se retirent (normal, on a du temps étant jeune et étudiant, mais après, il y a le boulot et la famille), des djeunz qui arrivent et qu'il faut "éduquer", et des trolls à n'en plus finir. Des forks, des projets non finis, des idées "feu de paille" mais qui s'essouflent vite, bref on tourne en rond sans se fédérer.

Il serait temps de se trouver un "Prophète" qui arrivera à fédérer derrière lui toute la masse volontaire, une source énorme de main d'oeuvre qui attend d'être électrisée pour être surmotivée. Pas un fanatique "tout free" (même si la philosophie est bonne, son application à l'extrême ne semble pas viable dans l'écosystème actuel, il faut vivre en harmonie avec les autres systèmes, qu'ils soient libres, propriétaires et hybrides), mais quelqu'un qui ait une vision d'avenir, des directions à prendre, et qui permette d'aller droit au but : permettre que GNU/Linux et le monde du Logiciel Libre prennent de l'envergure, en répondant à tous les défis du monde actuel, que ce soit au niveau des serveurs, mais surtout au niveau du grand public. Peut-être des campagnes de publicités, en tous cas avoir une voix unifiée face à l'agressivité de certains (Mr Ballmer par exemple).

Que le linuxien geek change son image de marque, qu'il quitte sa grotte de "homo geekinus groumph" solitaire, qu'il se socialise, mette un costume trois-pièces, ait un look de consultant, et on l'écoutera. Qu'il écoute aussi son entourage, qu'il voie ses besoins, sans proposer une solution cool selon lui, mais un système utilisable par le commun des mortels.

Bref, arrêtons les forks inutiles, concentrons-nous sur la mise au point d'une suite logicielle solide et complète (quitte à devoir faire des choix drastiques, à la limite ne se concentrer que sur un window manager, un navigateur, un traitement de texte, ...). Il y a assez de "petites mains de l'ombre" pour collaborer, suffit de bien les diriger et vous verrez, l'Entreprise du Libre va se booster et booster le monde.

Et je rêve qu'alors on n'aura plus de PC tatoué, de baladeur musical ne supportant que des formats propriétaires à droits limités, plus de virus, ...

----------

## Martin.

 *Quote:*   

> Bref, arrêtons les forks inutiles, concentrons-nous sur la mise au point d'une suite logicielle solide et complète (quitte à devoir faire des choix drastiques, à la limite ne se concentrer que sur un window manager, un navigateur, un traitement de texte, ...). Il y a assez de "petites mains de l'ombre" pour collaborer, suffit de bien les diriger et vous verrez, l'Entreprise du Libre va se booster et booster le monde. 

 

Ca serait bien joli, mais j'ai du mal, et je ne suis sans doute pas le seul, à imaginer un WM qui contente à la fois les utilisateurs d'E, ceux de Gnome et disons ceux de Window Maker. Tout simplement car chacun d'eux, ou presque, arrive dans cette diversité à trouver chaussure à son pied.

Ainsi, la multitude de développeurs qui sont prêts à passer du temps à développer des logiciels libres permettent de se retrouver avec énormément de logiciels : notre diversité fait notre force. Développer chacun dans un sens, ca permettrait de faire de grandes choses, mais quel est l'intérêt quand on sait que ce futur produit ne plairait pas à 50% des utilisateurs ?

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est bien d'avoir une diversité de WM, par exemple. Mais en même temps, "tout le monde" se plaint que Windows couvre 9x% du marché, alors je me permets de troller en disant que 50% de rien, ou 10% de rien, c'est toujours rien.

Mais je pense que ce n'est pas trop au niveau WM, en effet que nous devons nous concentrer, mais plutôt continuer à améliorer le côté "user friendly" des applications, leur stabilité, leur compatibilité au niveau import/export vers des formats fermés et couramment utilisés (.doc, .wma, ...).

Et trop de bien nuit : trop de standards et d'alternatives différentes, les grandes boîtes n'osent pas développer en linux car les formats bougent tout le temps, puis un autre arrive "encore plus mieux mais différent", et il est difficile de faire une application stable par rapport à un OS qui évolue trop (par rapport à Windows qui est, admettons-le, plus "rigide", et il n'y a que de rares soubresauts, surtout lors des grands passages Win3 -> 95 -> Vista). Voyez comme XOrg 7 a dérouté les utilsateurs nVidia qui ont du attendre plusieurs mois pour la nouvelle version des drivers (si ça n'avait pas été proprio, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose, fallait bien que le développeur change son ABI). OpenOffice commence à être bien, mais est très lourd. Thunderbird est une bonne alternative à Outlook Express, mais on n'a pas d'équivalent Outlook. Les interfaces utilisateurs de plusieurs applications sont trop "geek", non pensées par un utilisateur final, ou ont un skin par défaut moche à faire peur.

Combien d'entre nous garde une partition Windows pour "les applis qui n'existent pas encore sous Linux" ? Et bien, qu'on les code, ces applis !

Et si ce sont des applis propriétaires, arrangeons-nous pour que les éditeurs de logiciels portent leurs produits sur Linux, comme ils le font déjà simultanément pour MacOS et Windows (je pense par exemple aux programmes de musique, mon dada).

Au niveau pro, j'ai touché à la "Business Intelligence", et pas d'alternative libre face à Business Objects, Microsoft, ...

C'est pas encore MySQL, PostgresSQL qui permettent de faire du "data warehousing" et des "analysis cubes".

Il y a des pans entiers de domaines applicatifs qui sont "vierges" au niveau Logiciel Libre. Certains sont énormes et demandent l'investissement d'entreprises et des grands fonds, mais d'autres demandent juste un coup de pouce pour aller plus loin, avoir le "cht'it plus" qui fait que l'appli "moche X11" est "cool sexy".

Quand je prononce Linux au bureau, mes collègues ricanent. Ils ont essayé Ubuntu, et leur laptop n'a jamais réussi à marcher facilement, alors que ses composants étaient reconnus en standard par Windows + le cd de drivers kivabien. Ce qui rebute surtout, c'est par exemple le Wifi : sans réseau, pas de salut, on met cet OS à la poubelle.

Bon, je laisse la parole à d'autres, qui auront d'autres idées, je ne vais pas monopoliser la tribune   :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Mais je pense que ce n'est pas trop au niveau WM, en effet que nous devons nous concentrer, mais plutôt continuer à améliorer le côté "user friendly" des applications, leur stabilité, leur compatibilité au niveau import/export vers des formats fermés et couramment utilisés (.doc, .wma, ...).
> 
> 

 

Je prend juste l'exemple du ODT ou du ODF, c'est supposé être un standard mais j'ai lu un article dernièrement qui indique que openoffice,abiword et un autre logiciel online(google quelque chose), ça fonctionne assez bien sauf si on a des documents assez complex.Bref, l'idée est bonne mais mettons que les logiciels ne supportent pas à 100% le open document et du même coup ils ne  sont pas assez mature pour les entreprises...Dans mon cas, ça me convient parfaitement, car si j'ai un crash, j'ouvre le .odt et j'extrait le .xml et up c'est reparti  :Smile: 

Linux est dans une très bonne voie, à preuve, Micro$oft a fait sa version du open document...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est en première page de gentoo.org,  "Gentoo fights flamewars and bad behaviour!"

--> http://dev.gentoo.org/~christel/coc.xml

Voilà la prise de conscience et la réaction dont tu parlais anigel  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

très bien ! on repart rapidement dans les rails

J'adôôôôre Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## masterinferno

En tant qu'utilisateur de Gentoo, je n'ai pas vraiment ressenti cette crise.

Les paquets de l'arbre Portage sont mis à jour normalement, les dév. sont assez réactifs quand on se manifeste sur le bugzilla ou quand on leur envoie des mails. Le forum est toujours super actif/utile, bref les utilisateurs n'ont pas l'air d'en pâtir.

En revanche, et je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais la newsletter est carrément décalée par rapport au calendrier (la newsletter de la semaine est postée une ou deux semaines après). Autre chose, la version 2007.0 a été repoussée de Février à Mars, et toujours aucune information sur http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/

Bon, bien sûr il y a le CVS qui je pense est super actif, mais voilà. Cette page sent un peu l'oiseau mort...   :Sad: 

Sinon, et un avis un peu plus personnel. J'ai déjà connu ce phénomène de "Je quitte l'équipe pour pouvoir mieux attaquer ensuite". Pour ceux qui connaissent bien Ratiatum, ils savent de quoi je parle. C'est une attitude idiote, lâche et pitoyable.

Qu'on soit en désaccord avec son ancienne équipe est une chose, mais il existe des mails pour ne pas polluer les lists...

Je trouve vraiment excellente l'idée d'instaurer cette charte radicale. M'est avis que ça va en secouer plus d'un.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, de la discipline stricte est nécessaire ; il y a énormément d'autres places pour troller et flemmer à son aise  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> Sinon, et un avis un peu plus personnel. J'ai déjà connu ce phénomène de "Je quitte l'équipe pour pouvoir mieux attaquer ensuite". Pour ceux qui connaissent bien Ratiatum, ils savent de quoi je parle. C'est une attitude idiote, lâche et pitoyable.

 

En l'occurrence ici le problème est un peu plus complexe avec l'ancien développeur.

Certes ces interventions ne sont pas des plus fines, et sont souvent agressives, mais c'était pareil du temps ou il était développeur, il est vrai qu'il serait intéressant qu'il se calme de ce point de vue là. En revanche, il n'a pas quitter le projet, il n'est plus développeur officiel, je ne me souviens plus des raisons de son départ (virer car trop agressif ou parti de lui même) en revanche, il n'a jamais vraiment lâcher le projet, et ne grogne pas en l'air, il propose des choses qui font bouger un peu gentoo et c'est souvent dans le bon sens. 

Il développe paludis et tout une suite d'outil de gestion de l'arbre gentoo qui apporte beaucoup de chose à la gentoo aussi bien d'un point de vue utilisateur que d'un point de vue développeur.

Paludis permet plusieurs choses : une alternative à portage qui commence sérieusement à vieillir, difficulté de maintenance, lenteur, manque de fonctionnalités (dépendance inverse par exemple, multiples overlays, etc.), et peu de mainteneur. Depuis l'apparition de paludis des développeurs, ont repris le développement de portage, ou d'un "nouveau" portage (pkgcore) pour montrer à ce développeur "qu'il se trompait" alors que finalement, ils lui ont montrer qu'il avait raison, puisque pkgcore est un "redéveloppement" de 0 tout comme paludis. De plus paludis est un réel outil qui apporte beaucoup de chose et de fonctionnalité très intéressantes et utiles, qui apporte de la rigueur dans le développement des ebuilds (ce qui n'est pas le cas de portage) permettant d'améliorer la QA de l'arbre, en forçant le respect des règles de développement d'ebuild qui n'était pas forcément suivit à cause de la permissivité de portage. 

D'un point de vue développeur, des outils comme adjutrix (qui peuvent être utilisés indépendamment de paludis) permettent au développeur de faire des vérification simplement avant de manipuler l'arbre portage, il permet ainsi de supprimer les ebuilds inutils (version stable supérieur pour toutes les architectures disponibles) de ne pas supprimer un ebuild qui n'a pas de version supérieures stables pour certaines architectures, etc. Et son développeur c'est fait dégommer pour avoir pointer du doigt (grâce ç adjutrix) des développeurs qui ont fait des modifications de l'arbre cassant le support d'un programme donné sur une architecture à laquelle il n'avait pas fait attention : http://ciaranm.org/show_post/88 pour une bonne idée de ce que peut offrir adjutrix,

Tout ça c'est sans compter les autres outils : contrarius, qualudis, ...

Pour finir , il participe à des projets qui à mon avis vont dans le bon sens : qualité des ebuilds, du code, et propreté de l'arbre : comme le projet PMS (non officiel), http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/pms.xml

Enfin et pour finir beaucoup de développeurs officiels suivent cet ancien développeur et pas des moindres : http://paludis.org/authors.html je vous laisse regarder.

En, revanche je trouve très bien que l'on fasse cette charte, maintenant il serait intéressant de voir aussi qui va faire en sorte que les règles soit respectées ("pas de copinage") car des discutions houleuses sur une ML de dev sont "normales", quand des développeur font des erreurs il est normale des les leurs montrées même si elles ne sont pas plaisantes, en revanche tout ça peut être fait et doit se faire de manière respectueuse ou tout du moins non agressive.

Selon moi le point principale ou l'on a des problèmes avec gentoo c'est la QA (normale avec une distribution source je pense) le nombre d'ebuild/eclass qui traîne et qui ont des problèmes de dépendances qui ne veulent plus rien dire, ou qui sont mal fait (utilisation de cp -a, et autres), vieilles versions inutilisées dans l'arbre un coup d'adjutrix --keyword-graph + un peu de reflexion permet de pointer énormément d'ebuild qui peuvent être supprimés, mais c'est un très gros et long taf à faire.

Par exemple voila un bug que j'ai ouvert sur des ebuild/eclass qui ont des dépendances versionnées vers portage inutiles : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162516

ça avance petit à petit, mais ce bug à déjà 2 mois.

----------

## kopp

 *masterinferno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En revanche, et je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais la newsletter est carrément décalée par rapport au calendrier (la newsletter de la semaine est postée une ou deux semaines après). Autre chose, la version 2007.0 a été repoussée de Février à Mars, et toujours aucune information sur http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/
> 
> Bon, bien sûr il y a le CVS qui je pense est super actif, mais voilà. Cette page sent un peu l'oiseau mort...  

 

La 2007 on en a déjà parler dans ce sujet il me semble, c'est juste qu'elle n'est pas prête niveau QA car trop peu de monde pour tester et tout ça. La GWN, c'est pareil, c'est le même dev qui s'en occupe et il ne peut pas faire plus qu'un homme ne peut faire.

----------

## Alexis

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Par exemple voila un bug que j'ai ouvert sur des ebuild/eclass qui ont des dépendances versionnées vers portage inutiles : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162516
> 
> ça avance petit à petit, mais ce bug à déjà 2 mois.

 

Juste un truc à propos de ça: t'as pensé au fait que les ebuilds ne marcheraient ptetre pas avec un portage plus vieux que ce qui est noté en dépendance ? Par exemple quand tu fais juste "emerge world" ça ne te met à jour que les trucs dans world et leurs dépendances forcées, contrairement à emerge -uD world. Donc si quelqu'un n'a pas mis à jour depuis des lustres, synce et fait juste un emerge world bin ça lui claque entre les doigts.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est très bien, mais quand un développeur de base fait ça sans que ça soit décidé par les têtes pensantes, ce genre d'initiatives d'Assurance Qualité peut vexer et faire plus de mal que de bien (j'ai des exemples concrets dans mon expérience professionnelle). L'AQ doit être décidée par la hiérarchie, tant qu'elle n'y pense pas, tu essaie de proposer, mais tu ne fais pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, c'est très bien, mais quand un développeur de base fait ça sans que ça soit décidé par les têtes pensantes, ce genre d'initiatives d'Assurance Qualité peut vexer et faire plus de mal que de bien (j'ai des exemples concrets dans mon expérience professionnelle). L'AQ doit être décidée par la hiérarchie, tant qu'elle n'y pense pas, tu essaie de proposer, mais tu ne fais pas 

 

On est parfaitement d'accord, mais quand la hiérarchie ne le fait pas, tu fait un proof of concept pour montrer que c'est possible  :Smile: 

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Juste un truc à propos de ça: t'as pensé au fait que les ebuilds ne marcheraient ptetre pas avec un portage plus vieux que ce qui est noté en dépendance ? Par exemple quand tu fais juste "emerge world" ça ne te met à jour que les trucs dans world et leurs dépendances forcées, contrairement à emerge -uD world. Donc si quelqu'un n'a pas mis à jour depuis des lustres, synce et fait juste un emerge world bin ça lui claque entre les doigts.

 

Oui c'est pour ça que le bug tien sur la dépendance sys-apps/portage qui est elle la valeur par défaut de virtual/portage, lui même dans dans world et donc un emerge world le prend en compte pour la mises à jour, par de soucis à ce niveau là. Avec une autre dépendance ça aurait été plus délicat. C'est aussi pour ça que je n'ai pas proposé de patchs, car chaque mainteneur peut avoir ses raisons (bonne ou pas bonne) de dépendre d'une version de portage (c'est le cas des eclass java par exemple) mais la plus part des ebuild pointés peuvent être corrigés sys-apps/portage, ou en la remplaçant par virtual/portage non versionnée. Pour les mêmes raisons, je n'ai pas encore fait de bug concernant les dépendances vers une version de sys-apps/portage avec version, dont la version en question n'est pas obsolète dans l'arbre.

----------

## anigel

@Bapt : 2 choses à te répondre (très rapidement, j'y reviendrai plus tard au besoin)...

1. Portage n'est pas vieillissant. Il est certes écrit dans un langage parfois un peu lent, mais il faut garder à l'esprit que ce n'est que le revers de ses nombreux avantages, liés au fait qu'il utilise un langage non compilé. Il faut aussi se rappeler qu'il s'agit ni plus ni moins que d'un (du ?) gestionnaire de paquet parmi les plus avancés du monde.

2. Paludis, et tout le boulot de Ciaranm : cet ex-développeyur peut faire ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il argumente contre les personnes, et non contre les détails techniques, je ne prends pas la peine de lire. Pour bosser sur un projet communautaire, il faut une communauté. Cela implique du respect, c'est non négociable. En tous cas c'est mon point de vue.

Et sinon, plus généralement, tout le monde s'accorde à dire que les choses évoluent. Sincèrement... Je suis plus pessimiste aujourd'hui qu'hier. Le projet de CoC part d'un bon sentiment, et a été élaboré avec sérieux, comme tous les drafts précédents sur ce sujet, mais rien ne prévoit vraiment de réactions rapides, ce qui reste, amha, le seul moyen de faire régner un minimum "d'ordre". Cela est peut-être lié au fait que justement, la personne a l'origine de tous ces remous a un certain talent de développeur, je l'ignore (assertion purement gratuite, je devrais peut-être m'en abstenir  :Wink: ). Mais je crains que si le draft reste en l'état, alors... A partir de maintenant, ce sera comme d'habitude. D'un autre côté, personne n'a repris aucune des propositions que j'ai faites, je présume donc que je suis seul à voir les choses comme ça. Dont acte...

----------

## Bapt

 *anigel wrote:*   

> @Bapt : 2 choses à te répondre (très rapidement, j'y reviendrai plus tard au besoin)...
> 
> 1. Portage n'est pas vieillissant. Il est certes écrit dans un langage parfois un peu lent, mais il faut garder à l'esprit que ce n'est que le revers de ses nombreux avantages, liés au fait qu'il utilise un langage non compilé. Il faut aussi se rappeler qu'il s'agit ni plus ni moins que d'un (du ?) gestionnaire de paquet parmi les plus avancés du monde.
> 
> 

 

Non ce n'est pas python qui fait que portage est lent, certes il n'aide pas à le rendre rapide, mais regarde du côté de pkgcore lui même écrit en python qui est beaucoup plus rapide que portage. Dans tous les cas je ne voulais par faire dériver le sujet, mais juste préciser que le problème n'est pas uniquement lié à Ciaranm, et que ce dernier ne cherche pas non plus à torpiller Gentoo, mais plutôt l'inverse (avec des méthodes douteuses)

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Paludis, et tout le boulot de Ciaranm : cet ex-développeyur peut faire ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il argumente contre les personnes, et non contre les détails techniques, je ne prends pas la peine de lire. Pour bosser sur un projet communautaire, il faut une communauté. Cela implique du respect, c'est non négociable. En tous cas c'est mon point de vue.
> 
> 

 

On est 100% d'accord sur ce point. Je n'ai peut être pas été assez clair.

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais je crains que si le draft reste en l'état, alors... A partir de maintenant, ce sera comme d'habitude. 

 

Je pense moi aussi que le draft restera en l'état, mais ce serait vraiment dommage. A suivre...

----------

## titoucha

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Paludis, et tout le boulot de Ciaranm : cet ex-développeyur peut faire ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il argumente contre les personnes, et non contre les détails techniques, je ne prends pas la peine de lire. Pour bosser sur un projet communautaire, il faut une communauté. Cela implique du respect, c'est non négociable. En tous cas c'est mon point de vue.

 

C'est une évidence pour moi, il ne peut pas y avoir de Gentoo, ou n'importe quel autre projet, sans un minimum de respect.

Le fait de coder, même comme un dieu, n'autorise pas l'impolitesse, au contraire elle devrait amener à aider les autres.

Le fait de savoir qu'il y à des personnes qui s'écharpent pour des questions personnelles parmi les développeurs de Gentoo m'attristes et j'espère que cela va être vite résolu.

----------

